# Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?



## Angler100 (1. Mai 2005)

*Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brassen?*

Moin! Ich habe jetzt zum ersten mal so große Brassen gefangen, dass ich ich sie auch mit nach Hause mitnehmen konnte. Doch ich weiss noch nicht, wie ich sie zubereiten lassen soll. Wahrscheinlich werde ich sie Braten lassen. Würde mich mal interessiern, was ihr mit euern Brassen macht. Werft ihr sie wieder zurück, oder isst ihr sie?
Begründet eure Entscheidung auch bitte!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

ich setze Brachsen meistens wieder zurück... ich mag die Viecher einfach nicht.. obwohl sie kulinarisch nicht zu verachten sind.. haben halt relativ viele Gräten 

Ich würde sie entweder räuchern, oder "Fischburger" daraus machen... 

Braten ist aber natürlich auch OK


----------



## Robin90 (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Die haben doch so viele Gräten die kann man gar nicht essen!Ich hab schon sehr viele gefangen kleine und große und schmeiße sie alle zurück!!!


----------



## arno (1. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Moin!
Braten und Sauer einlegen .
Oder:
Filet entnehmen 
Olivenoel , Salz und Pfeffer und kleingewschnittene Zwiebeln Thymian.
Darin die Filets eine Stunde ziehen lassen, dann einfach pannieren und in den Backofen bei 180 Grad Umluft.
10 Min. von jeder Seite.
Auf dem Teller etwas Zirone über den Fisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Weil ich beim essen der Brassen nicht wie ein Patologe arbeiten möchte,setze ich sie lieber zurück:g


----------



## Excellent (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

ich filitiere sie. bei uns fängt man eigentlich "ziemlich" grosse klodeckel. 60 cm sind keine seltenheit. die haben schon so grosse gräten, dass mann die schön aus den filets ziehen kann. 

gruss

alex


----------



## Fliegenfänger (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Ich gehe gelegentlich gezielt auf Brassen u. versuche so etwa 10 Stück zu fangen. Denen schneide ich aus dem Rücken die Filets raus u. jage die Filets 2x durch den Fleischwolf. Dazu Speckwürfel, kleingeschnittene Zwiebeln u. Knoblauchzehen sowie Ei u. Semmelmehl, Pfeffer u. Salz. Daraus mache ich flache Scheiben u. brate die Dinger. Einige zum Sofortverbrauch, der Rest wird eingefroren. Kann man wie normale Gehacktesklopse essen, auch sehr gut für Fischburger geeignet. Die Herstellung ist nur eine ziemliche Schweinerei, bei 3 Fischen lohnt der Aufwand noch nicht.

Gruß Fliegenfänger


----------



## petipet (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

@Fliegenfänger,

du schneidest den Rücken raus, aber keine Filetstücke. Der Brassenrücken ist delikat - habs schon mal gegessen. 
Ohne dir jetzt was persönlich zu wollen... ich angele nicht gezielt auf Brassen, weil es ein sehr grätenreicher Weíß/Friedfisch ist.
Aber nur ein Rückenstück von einem Fisch zu verzehren, find ich ich nicht so toll. Da hätte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen. Das soll jetzt wirklich keine obergesundbeterische Belehrung sein. Ist nur meine Meinung.

Gruß...Peter#h


----------



## DerStipper (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Räuchern oder Sauereinlegen wobei das Einlegen mein Opa macht


----------



## **bass** (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

ich filetiere sie und dann werden rouladen draus gemacht. lecker und keine gräten...


----------



## ~ Stress ~ (2. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> ich setze Brachsen meistens wieder zurück... ich mag die Viecher einfach nicht.. obwohl sie kulinarisch nicht zu verachten sind.. haben halt relativ viele Gräten
> 
> Ich würde sie entweder räuchern, oder "Fischburger" daraus machen...
> 
> Braten ist aber natürlich auch OK



Ich schliesse mich dem an. Zu viele Graeten 

Auf Filitieren hab ich nicht immer Lust, von daher setz ich sie lieber zurueck


----------



## arno (3. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Auf Filitieren hab ich nicht immer Lust, von daher setz ich sie lieber zurueck [/QUOTE]

Oder kann er es nicht?
Das wäre natürlich keine Schande, aber erlicher! :q


----------



## lachjl17 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Wer Brassen wieder zurücksetzt, dem entgeht was. Geräucherte Brassen sind kulinarisch nicht zu verachten. Sehr lecker. 
Gebraten sind sie nicvht so mein Ding, aber als Fischfrikadelle schmecken sie wiederum sehr lecker.

Gruß Janko


----------



## Brassenkönig (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Wir nehmen Brassen ab 40 cm mit und verarbeiten sie dann zu Fischfrikadellen. Wenn aber unsere kleine Kühltruhe mit Brassen vollgestopft ist (wie jetzt gerade) rutschen mir die "Schleimer" irgentwie aus den Händen zurück ins Wasser :q . Fischfrikadellen schmecken richtig lecker und das Zubereiten ist gar nicht mal soviel Arbeit #6 !!!


----------



## HD4ever (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

ich mache auch Frikadellen raus wenn ich mal (selten) welche mitnehme...
schmecken lecker und keine Grätenprobleme nach dem Durchdrehen durch den Fleichwolf mehr ... #6


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Mache auch fischfrikadellen draus, ist lecker und vor allem grätenfrei!
KOF!!!


----------



## Der Stipper (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Sauer einlegen ist gut, so bekommst du die Gräten weich, mit größeren Rotaugen kannste das auch prima tun. wenn der bresen groß genug ist, kannst du ihn ganz gut filetieren und dann braten. nur aufpassen, das Fleich fällt leicht auseinander, also nur einmal Wenden.


----------



## ~ Stress ~ (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Auf Filitieren hab ich nicht immer Lust, von daher setz ich sie lieber zurueck



Oder kann er es nicht?
Das wäre natürlich keine Schande, aber erlicher! :q[/QUOTE]

Ich kann filitieren, bin ja schon oft auf dem Kutter mit, da muss man richtig filitieren koennen.

Apropros: der Freund von meiner Schwester meinte, dass Filitiermesser "nicht ganz" scharf sein duerfen. Ist da was dran?? ;+

Meins ist im Augenblick super stumpf :q  muss mal ein neues kaufen


----------



## Birger (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

@ petipet: ich hab mal versucht brassen zu filetieren, das geht irgendwie garnicht richtig, oder ich bin zu blöd#c . Am Bauch sind die Gräten so dicht unter den Schuppen, da passt kein Schamhaar zwischen. Den Bauchlappen schneidet man immmer mit ab, so gesehen kann man nur sinnvoll den Rücken verwenden, es sei denn man hat bock auf puhlen:q .


----------



## Pickerfan (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Moin auch
Entweder sie kommen kleingeschnitten in den Futterkorb oder sie dürfen noch weiterwachsen um mir 2-3 Jahre später noch mehr Spass zu bringen.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## arno (7. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*





Apropros: der Freund von meiner Schwester meinte schrieb:


> Ne, um so schärfer um so besser!
> Was sollte ein stumpfes Messer für ein Sin haben?
> Frag ihn doch einfach mal warum das so sein sollte!
> 
> ...


----------



## froggy31 (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Kleinere Brassen werden bei mir häufig zu Fischfetzen f. Zander verarbeitet. Oder wenn man´es wallern lassen will im Stück auslegen.
Alle größeren rutschen mir seit geraumer Zeit immer wieder aus den Händen. Sind einfach zu schleimig die Dinger )

petri froggy


----------



## Coasthunter (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Brassen gehen mir nur beim Stippen an den Haken. Da ich es in dem Moment aber auf Köfis abgesehen habe, laß ich sie wieder Schwimmen und ärger mich über den schleimigen Kescher.  


Gruß
Coasthunter


----------



## totaler Spinner (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Hi,
ich angle zwar nicht gezielt auf Brassen, da aber in NL z.Z. Schonzeit für Raubfische ist, sind es Brassen die ich meistens auf Made, Mais, usw. an den Hacken bekomme. Die ersten hab ich filetiert und gebraten. Zupft man das Fleisch vorm essen auseinander, sieht man die Gräten und kann sie entfernen. Ich hab mir letztens ein Tischräucherofen gekauft (den von Lidl), und schon einige geräuchert, hat auf anhieb geklappt und ist sehr lecker. Das Rückenfleisch zupf ich auch, die Bauchlappen sind unproblematischer da sie nur die Riesengräten haben. Doch am besten schmecken mit die Brassenfrikadellen. Sind mir auch auf anhieb gelungen. Ist zwar mit was arbeit verbunden aber sehr, sehr lecker.


----------



## ossis angelladen (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

ich esse meine freunde nicht!


----------



## goeddoek (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Moin !


Wie schon einige Kollegen geantwortet haben: Frikadellen draus machen oder
anbraten und sauer einlegen.


----------



## ossis angelladen (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

nicht falsch verstehen! erklärte feinde sind  z a n d e r ,  d o r s c h e,  f o r e l l e n  usw.
(bitte nur ironisch verstehen!


----------



## Masterfischer (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> ........anbraten und sauer einlegen.


Wie legt mann Fische denn Sauer ein kann hier jemand mal ein Rezept posten möchte das gern mal ausprobieren.Danke.
MFG Masterfischer


----------



## Roede (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Jo, Fischfrikadelle, suuuupersache.......kann man auch in vielen Varianten machen, asiatisch zum Beispiel......etwas Ingwer in die Masse und mit Sojasauce und Wasabi servieren....eh, superlecker sag ich, gerade mit Brassen!!!!


----------



## arno (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Eingelegte Rotaugen a'la Thomas9904 
Für 20 Rotaugen von ca. 20 cm Länge: 
Rotaugen filieren und Haut abziehen, salzen, mehlieren und recht dunkel ausbraten, 
da die Fische nach dem Einlegen in den Sud heller werden.
(WICHTIG: Fische müßen ganz mit dem Sud bedeckt sein) 

Zubereitung: 

300 ml Essig, 300 ml Weißwein, ca. 150 - 300 Gramm Zucker (nach Geschmack), 
eine Hand Senfsaat (Senfkörner), 3 - 5 Lorbeerblätter, ca. 5-10 Nelken, 
ca. 20 Wacholderbeeren alles in einen Topf geben. 
Dann soviel Zwiebelringe dazu, daß die Flüssigkeit gerade noch über den Zwiebeln steht (ca. 1 Fingerbreit). 
Aufkochen und 5 Minuten köcheln lassen. abkühlen lassen und dann den abgekühlten Fond 
mit den Zwiebeln/Gewürzen über die Filets geben (schichtweise). 
Mindestens 3 Tage ziehen lassen, länger schad nix.
Fisch nie mit den Händen sondern immer mit sauberem Besteck rausnehmen, 
dann im Kühlschrank gut 4 Wochen haltbar.
Pellkartoffeln oder Brot dazu. 

Zubereitungszeit: mind. 3 Tage

Dieses Rezept geht auch mit Brassen sehr gut!

Ich lasse die Brassen oder Rotfedern dabei ganz , bzw. in großen Stücken!


----------



## Wedaufischer (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

Brassen nehme ich nur mit, wenn ich einen Abnehmer dafür habe, ansonsten setze ich sie zurück. Sie sind für mich also meist Beifang. Gezielt habe ich schon lange nicht mehr darauf geangelt, obgleich sie schmackhaft zubereitet, sehr lecker schmecken.


----------



## Tomasz (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

In unserem DAV-Gewässer ist der Bestand so verbuttert, dass man die Brassen massenhaft aber leider nur bei einem Stückgewicht von ca. 150 bis 200 g fange kann. Die haben so ein schmales Rückgrat da kannst du dein Brot mit schneiden. Also angelt keiner gezielt drauf und wenn doch einer an die Angel geht, rutscht der meist wieder ins nasse Element zurück. Beim Hegefischen werden die Brassen dann gezielt entnommen und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt.


----------



## arno (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*



			
				Tomasz schrieb:
			
		

> In unserem DAV-Gewässer ist der Bestand so verbuttert, dass man die Brassen massenhaft aber leider nur bei einem Stückgewicht von ca. 150 bis 200 g fange kann. Die haben so ein schmales Rückgrat da kannst du dein Brot mit schneiden. Also angelt keiner gezielt drauf und wenn doch einer an die Angel geht, rutscht der meist wieder ins nasse Element zurück. Beim Hegefischen werden die Brassen dann gezielt entnommen und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt.




Da solltet ihr mal öfters Hegefischen !
Das ist man meist selbst schuld mit der Verbuttung!
Aber das weist Du ja selbst, wenn mann immer wieder die kleinen zurücksetzt und vor allem alle Brassen!


----------



## Tomasz (12. Mai 2005)

*AW: Umfrage: Was macht ihr mit euern Brasen?*

@arno wir veranstalten etwa 5 bis 6 Hegefischen im Jahr. Dabei werden jeweils ca. 100 bis 150 kg Brassen bei einem Stückgewicht von beschriebenen 150 bis 200 g entnommem. Es kommt ausgesprochen selten vor, dass ein größerer dabei ist. Andere Friedfischarten werden nur zu ca. 1 bis 2 % gefangen. Da ist das Hegefischen nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. Früher hat der Fischer abgefischt und den Bestand reguliert. Heute könnten das die Zander und Welse im See. Aber die leben ja wie im Schlaraffenland. Wenn man mit dem Echolot rüberfährt kann man die dichten Schwärme der Brassen gut erkennen. Ich fürchte da ist von Anglers Seite nicht viel zu machen.


----------

